# custom turbo



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

Does anyone have any info on turbo systems they have pieced together for a sr20de... List of parts used and prices spent would be great info.. Also any info on how it has performed would be apprieciated


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

go to ser.net and look under project cars.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

This site is ghetto, but it can give you a pretty good idea as to what to expect for pricing on basically anything aftermarket.

http://www.cyberauto.com/NissanSentra.txt


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

I know on SE-R.net that this topic was talked about in the mailing list.----Do A search there.


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

sr20deforum.com
turbo forum
FAQ's

then research
O


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

*turbo kit*

i have a 97 200sx se-r. i found a SR20DE Turbo Starter Kit. would this work for my car?


----------



## Victorious (Jun 13, 2002)

Don't even think about that Stealin' starter kit. The kit is just a GTIR manifold. If your thnking about turbo you could get a complete setup from Andreas for about $3,000. This would included the GTIR T28 setup, a clutch, a dp, an exhaust, an JWT ecu, injectors, a BOV, and a used intercooler. The first thing you need to do is ask yourself how much power you want to make and then how much you want to spend. You can hit me back at [email protected], if you have any more questions.


----------

